# dog food



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

I was wondering what is a good dog food for a gsd puppy, about 5 months old?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

There has been many threads on this, but how much you feed is as important as what you feed. You want to make sure they stay in a lean body condition. My 12 week old pup is on Innova Large Breed Puppy. She also gets fish oil and some raw (mostly lamb necks, ribs, and assorted trimmings).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are a few threads from a quick search (and I'm sure you will get more responses here too):

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/what-best-age-stop-feeding-puppy-food-why-23008/

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/best-dry-dog-food-13878/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/kibble-new-puppy-15874/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/what-best-kibble-feed-working-dogs-15409/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/what-do-you-supplement-your-kibble-16145/


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "There has been many threads on this"
,,,,,,,,,that might be the understatement of the year 

unless you just want to know what everyone else feeds their pups, here is s DIY method that is SURE to get good results for YOUR pup:
1. learn what ingredients a balanced canine nutrition should include
1. a. learn about pups growth rates are all about
2. learn how to interpret what dog food labels REALLY mean
3. forget what worked for someone else"s pup unless it's a clone of yours
4. learn the pros/cons of a raw diet
5. make your own informed educated choice all by yourself
...sorry this seems so hard, but life is that way sometimes


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

i was looking at onnova large breed puppy as well, just wanting to know what people prefer and what works for them well.


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

innova* typo


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I feed 2 of my mals Innova and are super happy with it , dogs look amazing on it ..


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

We feed ours raw. We have a couple puppies left from last litter, near the same age. They do chicken leg quarters no problem. Started them with wings weeks ago. Organ meat too. To each their own. Works good for me and my adult dogs have pearly whites, no dental issues.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Orijen puppy + raw meat (chicken, beef) and keeping them lean...

Thats my formula.


----------

